# Reck's Mini-S 3.5gal Nano Iwagumi



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Couldn't help getting back to starting a 3rd tank... This one has to stay low maintenance though. So I've decided to attempt a dry start of my first Iwagumi and keep it simple.

Hardware:
ADA Mini-S
Flexi-Mini LED
10lb CO2 tank with Milwaukee Reg - should last a couple years for this little tank 
Do!Aqua Diffuser
Finnex PX-360

Hardscape:
Manten Rocks

Substrate: 
ADA Amazonia and Eco Complete mix

Flora:
Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'

Fauna: 
Yet to be determined

Special thanks to: Canadian Aquatics, April's Aquarium, Bien Lim, Denis, Battmanh

Any feedback on layout would be great. Thanks!

Lining up the hardscape:









Done planting the HC:









Close-up of the great character of Manten rocks


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks great so far! I'm a big fan of Manten stone as well. So many different colours can be seen in them. I hope the Finnex PX-360 works well for you!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks terrific, I really like the slope you created with the substrate!


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice layout!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beauty start so far. Another tank build thread I'll be keeping an eye on


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

4 week update


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Big changes. Thanks to Denis and a couple other friends I got the hankering for trying shrimp again. Soo.... I pulled out all the HC and converted the tank over to *low-tech*. 
I had the tank cycling without fish for about 9 weeks, did some water testing and saw that ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates were all 0. So I added 7 CRS to see how they would do. I got one casualty within 2 days but that is it so far. Here's hoping that they survive for me...

I'm really gonna miss the half decent carpet..

Please give me ideas on scape

Hardware:
Elite Mini Filter
Flexi Mini LED

Substrate: 
ADA Amazonia and Eco Complete mix

Flora: 
Cryptocoryne Affinis ?
Cryptocoryne Nurii "Taman Negaru"
Mini Taiwan Moss
Anubias Petite
Microsorum pteropus 'Petite'
Marsilea sp.

Fauna:
CRS S grade
Clown Killie










Special thanks to Denis, April, Hung Lee, Youmakemesohappy for helping me since the last update.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I really like the look of ecocomplete mixed with amazonia! Noted this idea... 

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

